
Germany's third gender law is celebrated as a revolution - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/29/health/third-gender-law-germany-grm-intl/index.html
======
xupybd
>adding that it might be time to remove gender from official documents
altogether.

I feel for these people but I really think there is significant utility in
recording gender. For example in China we know there is a problem with the
ratio of boys to girls because this has been recorded. That is important
information when looking at the macro level.

~~~
Sandwichbored
Which would be an argument for keeping gender on the census. Not on nearly
every official document in existance

~~~
xupybd
Yeah a lot of documents don’t need it but the birth certificate is important.

